# Sacramento , CA Swap Meet



## JAF/CO (May 10, 2019)

JAF/CO will be there with good stuff
The early bird gets the worm 


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 12, 2019)

killer swap meet! this meet was a sleeper-shocked the heck out of me. I was the last guy there-got there late and still kicked $$$ butt! looked like the other sellers had their hands full too. plenty of sellers and plenty of buyers showed up. I can't wait to do this one again! thanks guys!


----------



## tryder (May 20, 2019)

As cool as the ones that used to be in Citrus Heights?
Lots of great memories from that place.
Never heard of Coboa before this.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 20, 2019)

my opinion-way better than the old citrus heights meets! super good turn out-lots of buyers/lots of sellers-definitely a 'gotsta' meet! will pm contact information.


----------

